# a nice pic of my birchardi cichlid



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

i know you guys dont see much of cichlids on this forum since its a plant forum, lol, here he is, didnt do anything special, simply caught him while he was still and macro'd. Canon A85 camera, ISO 50, f2.8, 1/5 shutter speed.

http://www.wtfhost.com/userfiles/Bavarian3/Miscellaneous/Birchardi4.jpg

and yes those are fake plants, i just have a 10 gallon tank and im soon upgrading to 55gallons and i want to do a live plant setup.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Great looking pic!


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

I like the seasonal touch in the background.
___
Jeff


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice pic, good lighting and very clear


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

trenac said:


> Very nice pic, good lighting and very clear


thanks, and yeah all i did was stick a desk light at the tank for lightning, it worked real well.


----------

